# Polespear



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

Looking to check out some decent pole spears, not just the cheap fiber glass or hollow aluminum jbl ones i have seen around orange beach, gukf shores. anybody know a shop around here (Pensacola or mobile) that has something different I could put my hands on ie riffe, odor, gatku.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Berry, what else is there except Fiberglass and aluminum? I have killed quite a few fish with those JBL hollow aluminum poles. They are lighter and faster. Any pole spear will take time to get use to using it.:thumbup:


----------



## PaulandBethB (Apr 19, 2012)

I had purchased my fiberglass pole spears 1 6' and another 5' for my son at divers-supply.com.. They are the most reasonable and personally if you looking for a name brand you need to rethink.. I have priced a few and you will pay a pretty little penny for someones name on the same piece of fiberglass as what most of us use.. ie. poles under $50


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Google Manny Puig Pole Spear. A spear you're looking for will run a couple hundred bucks. They are very effective, but the 6' Fiberglass one's you have will do quite a bit when in the hands of a competent spearo.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

No doubt the prices run from 40- 600 or more. As the price go up the quality increase a good but, it doesn't look like just a name on a fiberglass rod. Just judging by some of the fish they are killing. I just want to get my hands one get a feel for it before shelling out $$$. It would be nice to not think twice about tagging bigger snapper and nice size grouper and knowing I have some power behind it


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I stick with the inexpensive fiberglass pole spears, as I tend to misplace them. :whistling: I owned a costly sectional aluminum spear, but in the end it was not worth the extra $$$. 

If you are not using a SS three-pronged paralyzer tip, I would give it a try. You will take home more fish. I am pretty sure MBT and Dive Pros have them in stock.


----------



## Berry (Mar 8, 2011)

If a inexpensive fiberglass one is good enough for you whackem then it is plenty good enough for me


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Berry said:


> If a inexpensive fiberglass one is good enough for you whackem then it is plenty good enough for me


The 6' fiberglass spears will take most of what you want up to 30# snapper and grouper, maybe bigger, but I've personally witnessed it done and have taken 20# fish myself on several occasions. One important thing to being successful with a pole spear is to stretch the band as far as you can, I like to strectch the band all the way to the tip. When you do this, some of the poles will want to "bow" so to prevent the bowing, give the spear a twist as you "load". This will help keep it straight. Also, a single pole spear will not suffice unless your carrying it along with a gun. Get at least 3, four or five is even better. Once you kill the first fish, use that spear for your stringer, load and shoot with the rest. Damn, now I want to go stick something.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

cuzmondo said:


> The 6' fiberglass spears will take most of what you want up to 30# snapper and grouper, maybe bigger, but I've personally witnessed it done and have taken 20# fish myself on several occasions. One important thing to being successful with a pole spear is to stretch the band as far as you can, I like to strectch the band all the way to the tip. When you do this, some of the poles will want to "bow" so to prevent the bowing, give the spear a twist as you "load". This will help keep it straight. Also, a single pole spear will not suffice unless your carrying it along with a gun. Get at least 3, four or five is even better. Once you kill the first fish, use that spear for your stringer, load and shoot with the rest. Damn, now I want to go stick something.


Maybe i am just not understanding you correctly but you carry 5 pole spears? Why would you do something like that when a stringer and one spear will do?


----------



## DropB (Feb 4, 2011)

Berry said:


> No doubt the prices run from 40- 600 or more. As the price go up the quality increase a good but



Buy a damn gun and a string and call it good. :thumbup:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> Maybe i am just not understanding you correctly but you carry 5 pole spears? Why would you do something like that when a stringer and one spear will do?


Stingers take too much time and aren't necessary if you are carrying several pole spears. I typically carry at least 4 pole spears and occasionally 5 if I carry the one with the powerhead. Just use one spear as a stringer. If the fish are there, particularly Triggerfish, once you kill the first one others will come in close and you can quickly nail a few more with the other three/four pole spears, then stick 'em through the eyes on the "stringer" pole and go again.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

cuzmondo said:


> Stingers take too much time and aren't necessary if you are carrying several pole spears. I typically carry at least 4 pole spears and occasionally 5 if I carry the one with the powerhead. Just use one spear as a stringer. If the fish are there, particularly Triggerfish, once you kill the first one others will come in close and you can quickly nail a few more with the other three/four pole spears, then stick 'em through the eyes on the "stringer" pole and go again.


That would be too much to carry but to each his own. I would much rather prefer one stringer than a bunch of spears. Even with a gun you have plenty of time to be able to constantly reload and still fill up your stringer.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

MillerTime said:


> That would be too much to carry but to each his own. I would much rather prefer one stringer than a bunch of spears. Even with a gun you have plenty of time to be able to constantly reload and still fill up your stringer.


The point in the multiple spears is the ability to take several fish quickly without the need to string each one up. It's really not that much trouble, but as you say, to each his own. To be clear, this is in lieu of carrying a gun. If you're gun toting, then yes, it would be too much and the stringer works better.


----------

